# Hello to all



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, im stu, i live in norfolk uk, i have bred dogs to high standards for many years, and show, judge ect, i would like to do the same with mice, i dont have any mice at the moment, still have my head in books & pc to see where to start, so any advice guidence or help appriciated.

Stuart.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

HI and Welcome.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Norfolk,nice place to live,nightmare to get to and from though.There is a good mouse fancier lives in Norfolk.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

thank-you guys for the welcome, and sarah you are so right norfolk is a pain in the bum to get to and from, but worth it its lovely here, you say theres breeders in this area ? that would be nice to know them as at the moment im trying to learn, but only so much u can read about as such, nothing better than a eyes on approach, plus i have 12,000 questions to ask lol.... it would be nice if maybe i could visit there mousery to learn and natter to them, and once again thanks for the welcome. Stu


----------

